# Our 5 1/2 wk Cuervo babies & their children!



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here are a few pics taken last week at Sun down (sorry for the brightness of the pics).
The co-owner and his daughters had the pups outside in their yard, and decided to send me a few pics.
We spent time with the entire litter yesterday....and I am soooo happy with them at this time. Absolutely wonderful pups!
Can't wait to watch them grow!
Thanks for allowing me to share.....it's kinda bittersweet for me.













































*These poor girls could barely keep the puppies "gathered"...they kept jumping on them & pulling at their clothes and hair!*


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Ohhh!!! Look at those faces!!!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

They are just precious <3 I imagine this litter is close to your heart. Are you going to get any of these puppies for yourself Robin? They are such little cuties! This is my favorite age!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh my gosh, HOW CUTE, those little pudgy faces


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Man....I hope they don't look like "crack-puppies!"?
They are even nicer looking this week.....I'm really stressing out about this litter.
We have 3 homes...and I really think that I want to hold onto 1 girl & 1 boy. (?).
The problem (and I'm NOT complaining) is WHICH ones?
They are the *last*......and I'm breaking apart knowing the fact.
Since the 3 homes are "companion homes only".....I'd really like the other two to accomplish more for the breed......does that sound "vain"?


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Man....I hope they don't look like "crack-puppies!"?
> They are even nicer looking this week.....I'm really stressing out about this litter.
> We have 3 homes...and I really think that I want to hold onto 1 girl & 1 boy. (?).
> The problem (and I'm NOT complaining) is WHICH ones?
> ...



Not vain at all. I think you should do what you think will help the breed out and your breeding program. Even though they may be great homes. I agree I'd like to see the last Cuervo puppies accomplishing things out there.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They are such adorable chunks of puppiness! And who knows, they might end up accomplishing more than you imagined


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> I'd really like the other two to accomplish more for the breed......does that sound "vain"?



No, it sounds admirable. If you let them go, you'll never know what they may or may not have accomplished. If you keep them and work them up, you have the option later of placing one or both if they don't work out. But if you are seeing something now that has you excited for the possibilities then go for it. I would think that you, with your experience, would have a pretty good idea of what is there and that you could be objective.
Go with your gut, it usually steers you in the path you are meant to take.

Annette

P.S. They are stunning pups!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

:wub::wub: Gorgeous pups! They're growing so fast! I would love to see you keep a male and female just to see how they both turn out! Congratualtions! You must be so excited!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Awwwww to freakin cute!! Looks like the are enjoying having the kiddos to play with. I too would keep one or two from that litter! They are all beautiful!!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

They are heart-breakingly cute Robin! Congrats on this great litter.
Which ones are the girls and which ones are the boys? 
What have you seen from their temperaments?

I can't believe how serious their little faces look at such a tender age!
TOO CUTE!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Hi Marshies!
First 2 are girls....second 2 are boys.....somehow Sammy forgot to take a pic of the 3rd girl?
Since they're just babies .....I can only observe and judge from what is already apparent.
They seem to be very confident for the age. No problems with "various" surfaces...ie..plastic sheeting, wire grates, concrete, carpet, wood floors.
Loud noises such as carpet cleaners, vacuums, leaf blowers, motorcycles, whips, barking dogs....don't seem to phase them.
You can actually hold them...they seem pretty calm & content....but when let loose, they are very much attached to all brooms, mops, pant legs, children & heads of hair! They are very eager to see new things.
As for their structure (at this age) it is VERY nice & balanced.
I really, really like them!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

I just LOVE the picture of the second girl. Her little face looks so mature! The first little boy is absolutely stunning too.

They are just all too cute.

Wish I lived closer...


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

They are cuties. Like little bears.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I love pup 1 and pup 3, very serious little munchkins!

Annette


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

So cute!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I wish i could get one those males! Cuervo is the male i'd LOVE to have sire a pup for me! They're all adorable. Oh how i wish we owned our own house!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Congratulations.
Beautiful, beautiful, babies.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

They are all beautiful Robin!! You have yourself a hard task trying to pick out which ones that you want to keep! Did you pick out names yet?


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable!


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

I saw these pups in person two days ago...what a NICE litter...at 6 weeks they have very correct structure and EXACTLY the temperament you want to see at this age. 

It will be exciting to see them in a couple weeks...I still like "Absolut" for our fav male :wub:.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

How precious, they are so adorable. Good luck with the choosing.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Hillary_Plog said:


> I saw these pups in person two days ago...what a NICE litter...at 6 weeks they have very correct structure and EXACTLY the temperament you want to see at this age.
> 
> It will be exciting to see them in a couple weeks...I still like "Absolut" for our fav male :wub:.


Absolut is a great name for an A-litter male!!
I have to agree with you.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

A little update:

Puppies went in again this morning for their 2nd check up.
1st check up was at 6wks....
Today (2nd check up) 7 1/2 wks old. Weight is between 14 3/4lbs to 16lbs.
2 thumbs up from the vet!! Yay!
There was a puppy there turning 13wks old from a "large" breeder in the area....
Let's just say.....$3500 *does not quarantee* that you have bought a quality GSD puppy.
*Yes...I am being slightly biased...but *never* kennel or breed blind.*


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

So does that mean they get to leave the nest soon? You should post some more pics of the puppies before they go home  And I have to ask...not that it really matters for me () but are they all claimed?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Danielle.....we have held back 1 female & 1 male.
Since we can't make up our mind right now on which one to keep.....we decided to hold on to them both. We would love to have either placed in a "show & working home"....ie....a home that will "do something" with them other than just a companion home dog.
*Anisette & Absolut* are with us.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Love the names!! I am glad you held back a couple! It will be nice to see what they can accomplish!! They have big shoes...or Paws to fill


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Just an update:
The puppies are doing great! More pics today (possibly) LOL!
Since the "pick male" was sold to a very nice couple...we decided to hold onto the 2nd pick male.
The sold male has the best structure and has the best "character" for the home he is in.......they should have a lot of fun showing him!
The 2nd pick male ( a little less conformation) but has more drives than most companion homes will want. We passed on a home for him that had a small 3yr old child.....I can only imagine the chaos he would cause! *What a freakin lil shark he is!*......not a sweet puppy to cuddle with.
We really only wanted to keep a female from this litter.....but it does look like the male will stay for a while....or until the "proper" home comes along.

*Pics later!*


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

There better be pics.....*sigh* I got all excited thinking "Puppies!!"

Although, on behalf of trainers and rescues everywhere; Thank you for turning down the home with the three year old. I could hear that phone call now....."my puppy is biting the child.....Help!"

(says the person who has a 1.5 year old boxer at work sold to an elderly couple in their mid seventies)

(and whose boss is re-habing and training two female littermates kept isolated by a well-meaning first time GSD owner sold as pets by a breeder)


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Super excited for pictures! 
The home with the 3 year old is lucky to have you as a breeder. It's probably saving them loads of grief down the road!!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Marshies,
I think we are going to ask Hillary to take the male puppy, and see if he is a good candidate for her. She wants & needs good drives and he is not as independent as her XX Dos Equis was/is.
*It was raining here yesterday, so I couldn't get current pics.....I will try again next weekend.*


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Marshies,
> I think we are going to ask Hillary to take the male puppy, and see if he is a good candidate for her. She wants & needs good drives and he is not as independent as her XX Dos Equis was/is.
> *It was raining here yesterday, so I couldn't get current pics.....I will try again next weekend.*


Hi Robin,

Thank you so much for keeping me updated on the litter. I've been following them for months, and have grown quite attached. It's nice to hear all the pups have found good homes. I hope the girl you kept back is everything you've hoped and dreamed for! 

Would you say the drives make the puppy more obedient, more willing to please? Or are obedience, willing to please, and drive separate issues when you evaluate a puppy?

For instance, I THINK I'd like a puppy that was willing to please and obedient, but also overall mellow and suitable for family life that has small kids. Does "drive" go against those needs? Or do they somehow complement each other?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Drives, nerves and stability is a must in this breed...IMO.
ALL puppies can be great with children as long as you raise them correctly.
I only have concerns when I have a puppy with "moderate to above" drive, and the person wanting the puppy has very small children, and no idea on how to raise a puppy with "more" than normal drives.
A good GSD puppy should always have an on & off switch.
And yes...I believe "drives" make life & training easier and more rewarding.
I don't want to own...let alone breed..."stuffed animals".


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Here are a couple of pics of the female puppy, that we sold.
Her name is *Azina von Huerta Hof.....aka "Big Bertha!".*
First pic is soon after she went home (little over 9 days ago)...and the 2nd pic is now.
What a little miss monster she is!!! 9 wks old. You can see that she wants to jump off the bed to grab the toy...if you look close...you can see her facial expression right before she starts to bark!!
*Hands full...for sure*. Her brother was seen at the vet today with his owner....he weighs over 22lbs.....omg.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

She is too precious!
Love how intense her focus is. Her ears are up and running so early! Hope her owners caught lots of cute fluffy puppy ear pictures.
Thanks for sharing Robin


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Awww....love that babygate picture. And, you're right about the bed pic. That girl is ready, love the little lip thing going on.


----------



## SitUbuSit (Aug 1, 2011)

What a beautiful BIG girl! Love the baby gate picture. You can see the gears working in her mind. LOL.


----------

